# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  British Tabloid, News of the World, phone hacking shame

## Flagg

The News of the World is a newspaper that is published on a sunday by it's employer, _The Sun_, recently the paper has come under heavy criticism, especially in light of the Milly Dowder murder investigation. 

On March 2002, young school girl Milly Dowder (just 13) went missing and her body was found in September that year. Only in 2011 was her killer finally imprisoned for life. 

But what is truly sickening, is that the newspaper had hacked into this girls mobile phone to read messages in order to get a story. What is worse, is that when the phone had filled up with messages, they were then deleting messages in order to free up space for more. This led the family to believe that her daughter was possibly alive. What is unbelievable is that this newspaper had offered a 100,000 pound reward for any information leading to the whereabouts of this girl, fully well knowing the girl was very likely dead. 
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504943_1...-10391715.html

Apparantly this paper has being doing this sort of stuff for years. Hacking into celebrities and politicians phones and emails. They've come under more flack for now hacking into the phones of dead victims families from the 7/7 bombings in London. All for a fvcking story.

I really despise the media.

----------


## Booz

I felt sick to the stomach when this was aired mate
People should boycott buying this paper as it has no morals
What kinda sick sad fvck could do this to a family
Sad sad sad 
The people who sanctioned this and the people who carried it out I hope they rot in hell

----------


## little devil

giving the vicitims family a false hope now that is really sad.i have been hearing about the phone hacking scandle but this is one step to far

what i would like to know is whats being done about it?surely they cant just get away with something like this

----------


## lovbyts

As said, hopefully for a start the people will boycott the paper. I'm sure there is going on a lot of places we dont know about. The media is pretty much true evel. That is one of the reasons I have not watched the news in years. I listen to selective talk radio but not news related.

----------


## Flagg

Is it any wonder that this story is plastered on the front of every single newspaper today, with the exception of The Sun and The Times?

If this isn't a clear example of the kind of levels, Rupert Murdoch and his cronies will sink to then I don't know what. Christ, Margaret Thatcher ostensibly created that monster back in the 1980's and look what it led to. He dominates in the media arena and is arguably one of the most influential people in the world. 

NOTW has now been linked with phone/email hacking with Millie Dowler, the Soham murder and the 7/7 attacks, but British tabloids for years have been involved in hacking into the lives of terrorist informers, intelligence officers, members of the Royal Family, the governor of the Bank of England, the MET commisioner, a deputy prime minister, a Home Secretary, a Trade Secretary and on and on...

There is no justification for this. None what so ever. People think its a good laugh when politicians or celebrities are exposed of a bit of a scandal, but this kind of shit is being done to anyone and everyone. I'm just appalled at how media is allowed to act in a democratic society.

----------


## MR-FQ320

^^^^ what does The Times has to do with it ?

This is story is Fvcking sick man, I hate the press anyway and now this ! there are no lower depths this paper can go to! I hope that woman (boss of NoW when it hacked Milly Dowler families phones) hangs for this.

I boycotted NoW when it set Sven Goran Erikkson up before the 2006 world cup with a Sheikh on yaught and a promise of a job, before which he had declined the offer of a meeting many times, as soon as he steps on a yaught, STING !

I dont think its funny when anyone gets exposed, thats not news ! its not even intresting, this whole 'celebrity' merry go round is so fake and false, who gives a fvck ?

----------


## Flagg

> ^^^^ what does The Times has to do with it ?
> 
> This is story is Fvcking sick man, I hate the press anyway and now this ! there are no lower depths this paper can go to! I hope that woman (boss of NoW when it hacked Milly Dowler families phones) hangs for this.
> 
> I boycotted NoW when it set Sven Goran Erikkson up before the 2006 world cup with a Sheikh on yaught and a promise of a job, before which he had declined the offer of a meeting many times, as soon as he steps on a yaught, STING !
> 
> I dont think its funny when anyone gets exposed, thats not news ! its not even intresting, this whole 'celebrity' merry go round is so fake and false, who gives a fvck ?


The Times is owned by the same people that write the Sun and the NOTW.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> The Times is owned by the same people that write the Sun and the NOTW.


now theres a shame, The times is the paper to buy if you want to know the real news.

----------


## Panzerfaust

You mean the media isn't honest good loving people who only wish to bring us the news with honesty and integrity? I'm shocked to hear such news. /sarcasm

----------


## Flagg

Of course the media is a means of controling the stupid masses that cant be bothered to think for themselves, but hacking into the phone of a dead girl is low, even for a rag like the NOTW.

----------


## Flagg

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011...ish-legion-now

The Royal British Legion charity has dropped the NOTW after it has now transpired that the newspaper has also been intercepting the voicemail of the relatives of soldiers that have died in Afghanistan and Iraq.

----------


## MR-FQ320

^^^^^^^^^^^^ it seems likes its the tip of the iceberg regarding phone hacking, everyday it seems like there is new 'victim', they're aint nothing that paper wont do to get a story.

Also lots of advertisers pulling out of the paper such as Ford for one. 

Everbody must boycott this paper now ! think i might start a group on facebook, hahahahahhahaha

----------


## Matt

The problem is you have to look at the people that buy the Sun and Notw in the first place, their mostly brain dead twats that should have been shot at birth........

So convincing them to stop buying such rubbish will be a serious mission...

----------


## Flagg

Last issue of the NotW this sunday.

It will be replaced however by The Sun on Sunday.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Maxwell should close the Sun down as well.

----------


## olderfella

People should stop buying anything the scum bag is associated with sun,times and sky tv,these people have no morals he is still employing the female editor who was in charge of the notw,when the millie dowler phone hackin occured he can stick his empire up his sick aussie ass

----------


## MR-FQ320

> People should stop buying anything the scum bag is associated with sun,times and sky tv,these people have no morals he is still employing the female editor who was in charge of the notw,when the millie dowler phone hackin occured he can stick his empire up his sick aussie ass


well said

----------


## dec11

> Last issue of the NotW this sunday.
> 
> It will be replaced however by The Sun on Sunday.


from one asswipe rag to another, true garbage for the lower class scangers

----------

